# memorial cross plan



## airman (Aug 5, 2009)

I would like to make a memorial cross for a friend who lost his son. I know I have seen one in one of the many catalogs I get but now can't seem to find it. Any of you fine folk know where I can get a plan for it. I have tried a google search and got 17,000 hits. Wildwood and winfield do not carry it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I made one for a family that lost their son in an automobile accident. Is this what you are asking about? The cross was placed at the scene of the accident. It is still there many months later.

If it is, you can take a look at it here.

Mike


----------



## airman (Aug 5, 2009)

I am thinking more of a fret work type with space for a name. It is to hang on an inside wall


----------

